# 30 days after last injection



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 7, 2022)

I was on a very high dose of test , deca and tren . My last shot was just over 30 days ago . I went to lab to get blood work done to start trt . Was 30 days enough time for my levels to crash far enough ?


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 7, 2022)

Do you know what esters those were? The deca is a 15 day half life.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 7, 2022)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> Do you know what esters those were?


Cyp and eth


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 7, 2022)

https://steroidcalculator.com/


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 7, 2022)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> Do you know what esters those were?


Actually it was sustanon the last month or so at 400 mlg per cc . So there was faster ester also the ten might have been acetate  nandrolone was longest ester , but nothing longer then eth or cyp


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Apr 7, 2022)

I was trying to wait to get blood work , hopefully it would have dropped enough in 30 days , to get approved for trt . Not currently on dr orders .


----------

